# Spiel von Platte C zu D verschieben.



## Skipper81Ger (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen.


Wenn ich ein neues Spiel kaufe, dann wird mir vor der installation die Möglichkeit geboten in welchen Ordner ich das Spiel installieren will.

Jetzt wollte ich mein ALTES L4D2 mal wieder installieren. Ich hatte es ursprünglich immer auf Platte C installiert, doch jetzt möchte ich es aus platzmangel auf die D Platte zu allen anderen verschieben. Hab schon den ganzen tag rumgefummelt und es geht einfach nicht! Steam Installiert es immer automatisch in den alten ordner auf der C platte. Da wo es früher gespeichert war.
Gibts da nen Trick?





Daten Löschen, deinstallieren - per hand oder über steam = hab alles schon gemacht.

PS: Alles gute Zum Muttertag an alle mütter (sind bestimmt nicht so viele hier oder?)


----------



## Laudian (12. Mai 2013)

Entweder verschiebst du den ganzen Steam Ordner, oder du benutzt den Befehl "mklink" von Windows.
Symbolische Verknüpfung


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> PS: Alles gute Zum Muttertag an alle mütter (sind bestimmt nicht so viele hier oder?)


 

Bei der Frauenquote in unserem Themengebiet vermutlich eher wenige. 

Was dein Problem angeht: Steam bietet die Möglichkeit, den Speicherort jedes Spiels frei zu wählen soweit ich mich erinnere, das sollte eigentlich funktionieren 
Falls nicht ist die Variante von Laudian eine option, die funktioniert in jedem Fall.


----------



## Laudian (13. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, man kann bei der Installation über Steam auch im ersten Schritt direkt einen "Ort für die Installation" wählen. Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (13. Mai 2013)

Danke euch für die antworten!



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Steam bietet die Möglichkeit, den Speicherort jedes Spiels frei zu wählen soweit ich mich erinnere, das sollte eigentlich funktionieren



Dachte ich auch. aber nein. bei den alten, schon mal installierten spielen nicht. das spiel wird dann automatisch in den ordner installier in dem es mal irgendwann war und eine option hat man da nicht. (hab auch versuch den ganzen ordner zu löschen. aber bei installation hat steam einfach einen neuen da erstellt, wo der alte war...keine chance.)

Das mit der verknüpfung muss ich mal ausprobieren. wollte das aber eigentlich auf herkömmlichem weg machen, da ich ja nicht den ganzen steam ordner verlinken will, sonder einige spiele auf platte a und andere auf platte b haben will. steam dann von mir aus auf platte c und ich will jederzeit wild tauschen können, nicht das ich mich da ver-link-zettel. das ist mir alles etwas spooky, aber ich werds mal testen.


----------



## Laudian (13. Mai 2013)

Mit dem mklink Befehl kannst du z.B. den Ordner
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Total War SHOGUN 2" auf "D:\Spiele\shogun2" weiterleiten. Dann wird das Spiel bei der Installation automatisch auf Festplatte D verschoben, sonst nichts.

Der Befehl dafür lautet in dem Fall:
mklink /d "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Total War SHOGUN 2" "D:\Spiele\shogun2"


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Mai 2013)

Kompletten Steam ordner auf D verschieben. ClientRegistry.blob löschen und Steam.exe Starten.
Fertig.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (13. Mai 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Mit dem mklink Befehl kannst du z.B. den Ordner
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Total War SHOGUN 2" auf "D:\Spiele\shogun2" weiterleiten. Dann wird das Spiel bei der Installation automatisch auf Festplatte D verschoben, sonst nichts.
> 
> Der Befehl dafür lautet in dem Fall:
> mklink /d "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Total War SHOGUN 2" "D:\Spiele\shogun2"



PERFEKT! DANKE!


@ razor1911: ich will ja nicht den kompletten steam ordner verschieben. nur die spele auf verschiedene platten verteilen.bissher kein problem, ausser bei den alten spielen = wie oben beschriben.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Mai 2013)

Seit der Umstellung der Download Prüfung auf log Dateien prüft Steam nicht mehr die Daten, sondern analysiert die log Datei mit md5 checks.
Folge man muss jedes Spiel mit der Sicherung erstellen, möglichst einzeln weil steam nicht auf windows Datei Namen Begrenzung achtet. steam deinstallieren und dann steam auf D:\steam installieren und dann die Daten wiederherstellen.
Ansonsten lädt steam einfach die Daten wieder herunter. vom jeden Spiel.
grund es gibt den Ordner Download den es vorher nicht gab.Daten werden geprüft(log Datei) und dann heruntergeladen und dann erst ins common Verzeichnis kopiert download dann gelöscht.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (13. Mai 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch. aber nein. bei den alten, schon mal installierten spielen nicht. das spiel wird dann automatisch in den ordner installier in dem es mal irgendwann war und eine option hat man da nicht. (hab auch versuch den ganzen ordner zu löschen. aber bei installation hat steam einfach einen neuen da erstellt, wo der alte war...keine chance.)




Hat nichts damit zu tun ob das Spiel auf dem PC schon mal installiert war oder nicht, seit kurzen kann man sich ja den Ort aussuchen an dem das Spiel gespeichert werden soll, nur geht das noch nicht mit allen Spielen.
Valve muss dafür alle Spiele in ein neues Format umwandeln, wenn du also ein Spiel hast wo sich der Speicherort nicht auswählen läst, ist diese Option für das Spiel noch nicht verfügbar, da die Spieldatien noch nicht umgewandelt wurden.




Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Seit der Umstellung der Download  Prüfung auf log Dateien prüft Steam nicht mehr die Daten, sondern  analysiert die log Datei mit md5 checks.
> Folge man muss jedes Spiel mit der Sicherung erstellen, möglichst  einzeln weil steam nicht auf windows Datei Namen Begrenzung achtet.  steam deinstallieren und dann steam auf D:\steam installieren und dann  die Daten wiederherstellen.
> Ansonsten lädt steam einfach die Daten wieder herunter. vom jeden Spiel.
> grund es gibt den Ordner Download den es vorher nicht gab.Daten werden  geprüft(log Datei) und dann heruntergeladen und dann erst ins common  Verzeichnis kopiert download dann gelöscht.




Die Sicherungsfunktion von Steam habe ich noch nie benutz, da diese komplett Sinnlos ist. Einfach den Spieleordner in den Ordner Steam/common einfügen und fertig.
Steam starten, Game installieren und warten. Steam such dan nach bereits vorhandenen Daten und das wars.

War das vieleicht mal ein Bug das Steam den Common Ordner nicht überprüft hat?


----------



## Shona (14. Mai 2013)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Die Sicherungsfunktion von Steam habe ich noch nie benutz, da diese komplett Sinnlos ist. Einfach den Spieleordner in den Ordner Steam/common einfügen und fertig.
> Steam starten, Game installieren und warten. Steam such dan nach bereits vorhandenen Daten und das wars.


 
Genau so hab ich es mit Bioshiock 2 gemacht da es das einzige spiel war das nach dem kompletten kopieren von Steam auf eine andere Festplatte nicht funktionierte. (nein verifi hat nicht funktioniert^^) Also habe ich den Ordner "Bioshock 2" aus Steamapps/Common kopiert und auf den Desktop gehauen, danach das Spiel deinstalliert und den Ordner wieder rein kopiert und neu installiert. Zwar wurde eine weile angezeigt das er das komplette Spiel runterladen muss aber mit der Zeit hat Steam dann gemerkt das ansich 99% der Dateien da sind und hat dann nur noch den rest geladen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (15. Mai 2013)

Gut zu wissen. Würde gerne über all n gefällt mir geben aber geht vom androi d handy gerade irgendwie nich t


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (16. Mai 2013)

Falls es jemanden interesiert, hiert ist noch die komplette Liste mit Steam Spielen, bei denen sich  der Speicherort nicht auswählen läst:
Current List of Old Content System Games   

Zurzeit noch 65 Spiele darumter auch Half Life und Left 4 Dead 1 + 2.
Spätestens wenn Valve für die Source Spiele die SteamPipe veröffentlicht sollte es dort auch möglich sein über Steam den Speicherort zu ändern.


----------

